# Vet said ears won’t go up but he’s only 10 weeks



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi guy I’m new to this forum. I have a 10 week old gsd and I took him to the vet for the first time today and towards the end the vet said since his ears are still floppy that they most likely won’t go up when he’s older... any comments on that? Cause he’s still really young.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Photo?


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

If he's a purebred GSD then you might want to ask your vet the winning lottery numbers because how can anyone determine such a thing @ 8 weeks old if everything is healthy and normal..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Disagree if he's a purebred. Mine is 11 weeks and hers are going up and down. My boy was about 14 weeks before his stood and then they fell again when he was teething then back up.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My puppy at 12 wks...then at 16 wks...


----------



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

One is him relaxed and the other is when he’s interested


----------



## GSDHAUS (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you confident this puppy is a purebred GSD? That may be why your vet questioned the ears coming up possibly?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

This little cutie looks like a mix. So that is why the vet thought they won't go up. 

Did you meet the parents?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My one male had flying nun ears like your pups until he was 6.5 months old and then they went up on their own. I agree with the other poster, is this dog purebred?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I agree about the question of being purebred or not.. However, your pup is adorable and has the pointy ears as opposed to the rounded ears a lab or retriever has, so they have a good chance of going partly up if not ll the way... But it does depend on what is mixed in there too


----------



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

GSDHAUS said:


> Are you confident this puppy is a purebred GSD? That may be why your vet questioned the ears coming up possibly?


 yeah I’m confident I just asked when to expect when they come up and he said don’t count on them going up at this point


----------



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

Fodder said:


> Photo?


 here’s him relaxed and then interested


----------



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

gsdsar said:


> This little cutie looks like a mix. So that is why the vet thought they won't go up.
> 
> Did you meet the parents?


 yup they’re both gsd and he thought they wouldn’t go up just cause he’s 10 weeks not cause if he’s mixed or not. His breed wasn’t a concern to him


----------



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My one male had flying nun ears like your pups until he was 6.5 months old and then they went up on their own. I agree with the other poster, is this dog purebred?


yup


----------



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hineni7 said:


> I agree about the question of being purebred or not.. However, your pup is adorable and has the pointy ears as opposed to the rounded ears a lab or retriever has, so they have a good chance of going partly up if not ll the way... But it does depend on what is mixed in there too


 yes he’s purebred and when he flexes his ears when he’s interested they go up. Actually one time they almost went up all the way when he flexed them


----------



## GSDHAUS (Feb 24, 2013)

Well.. then I suspect they will go up by the time he is done teething then!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh my goodness he is absolutely adorable!! Who cares if his ears go up or not? He is just precious


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Hmmmm that seems a bit odd. If you didn't say that both parents were purebred, I wouldn't say your pup is purebred, he looks a lot like a mix. Anyhow, even they don't come up he'll still be absolutely adorable.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I agree with the other he doesn't look pure to me. Keep in mind dog litters can have more than one father if the female was bred by multiple males and since sperm can live in the body for several days that allows more variation in time of being bred. That said I have no clue if his ears will go up or not, you'll likely have to wait and see and do what you can to encourage them to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

My pup's ears went up one at a time, in turns, while he was a few months old. One ear went up permanently at 5 months. It wasn't until he finished teething at 6 months that the other ear stood up and stayed up. I gave him plenty of toys to chew to help strengthen the muscles near the ears and I didn't rub the ears much.

Be patient and enjoy floppy ears while they're there.


----------



## gsdworld7 (Nov 3, 2018)

He is such a cutie! But he doesn't look purebred to me? Call me crazy but I see a little bit of Malinois!?

However it doesn't matter if he is purebred or not, he is beautiful and cute and gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Kazel said:


> I agree with the other he doesn't look pure to me. Keep in mind dog litters can have more than one father if the female was bred by multiple males and since sperm can live in the body for several days that allows more variation in time of being bred. That said I have no clue if his ears will go up or not, you'll likely have to wait and see and do what you can to encourage them to.


Whoa. I did NOT know this. Valuable information!!!


----------

